# Tme to Vote, June 2013 POTM Comp.



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,8883.0.html

*no voting for your own pic *


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

This voting is difficult business... I can't decide (yet)!! :-\ I'm just going to keep looking and it will come to me.


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh that was hard! _So many _ good pictures...I literally had to flip a coin in order to make my final choice.


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

Easy choice for me this month! Glad I didn't have to look at them over and over again.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

VictoriaW wins June's comp, cracking picture, congratulations. Well done to all that entered ;D


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Looking good Gracie!!


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

When is July's POTM!?? I finally have the winning pic!!!


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

I missed the vote. Thrilled to hear Gracie won - how can I see the picture?


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

flynnandlunasmom said:


> I missed the vote. Thrilled to hear Gracie won - how can I see the picture?


if you follow the link in first post on this thread it brings up the pic of the month thread.


----------

